# Kronus 55-piece Rv Repair Tool Set



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Kronus 55-Piece Home Repair Tool Set

OK -- this is funny -- first -- this is my second post in 10 hours ... a new record for me I am sure ..

AND -- this is the third time in just as many years that I have posted this offer from Radio Shack here on this board.

This afternoon I had to stop in and get some stuff and came across this deal -- again!!!

Hands down this was the best tool kit I ever got for the RV ...

I got one in my RV and one under the back seat of the truck ...

Its small - lightweight -- can be hung up on the inside closet -- and has every tool that an RV'r needs to make emergency repairs...

Truly worth the $10.00 ... normally 30.00 ....

I have bought so many of these through the years for friends, family, and fellow RV'rs that people think that I own stock in KRONUS

IMO -- well worth the effort to get...

What's in the box

Molded case (1)
Bit holder (2)
8 oz. claw hammer (1)
9" torpedo evel (1)
6" diagonal pliers (1)
Wire stripper/crimper (1)
6" long nose pliers (1)
Snap blade utility knife (1)
6" adjustable wrench (1)
Hex keys - sae & metric (18)
12' tape measure (1)
Hex key holders (1)
Ratchet driver (1)
Precision screwdrivers (4)
Bits (20)
Set of fasteners in box (1)
Carrying case (1)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice set Ghosty
Thanks for the link
might just have to pick one up

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just placed order for 2...thanks!

FYI...if you have a local store, you can get it there and avoid the shipping (which for me was $6.95)


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah i wind up using this kit everytime i go out -- so far its been great -- the carrying case is well designed and has two cut outs on the back for hanging out of the way ...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Heck, Radio Shack is only about 6 blocks away. Might stop by there today just to check it out. For $10???? how can you go wrong?









Mark


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

For $10.00 how can you go wrong?

I am especially interested in the 9" torpedo _*evel*_.

Sound like some sort of Transformer.









Dan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Update: Just got back from Radio Shack. Great kit for $10!









Picked up two...one for the Outback; one for the truck/home.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I called 3 Radio Shacks in my area and they are all out







Think I'll order 2 sets online...it says free shipping if you have it sent to your local store and pick it up.

Thanks for the tip Ghosty!
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3LEES said:


> I am especially interested in the 9" torpedo _*evel*_.
> 
> Sound like some sort of Transformer.


Yeah! And a really scary one too!









Looks good Ghosty... I just wish I didn't have to go to a Radio Shack to get one!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I am especially interested in the 9" torpedo _*evel*_.
> 
> Sound like some sort of Transformer.


Yeah! And a really scary one too!









Looks good Ghosty... I just wish I didn't have to go to a Radio Shack to get one!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

..but shipping charges of $7.00 on a $10 items seems a bit much...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I always knew the people at Radio Shack were pretty much half wits, but today they just confirmed it. I went back on their website and it allowed me to search stores that would have this 55 piece tool kit in stock. I called the one store that I hadn't previously called, and the guy said that they had a bunch there and that he would hold 2 sets for me.

So, I have a 20 lb turkey in the oven, gave my dh basting instructions and ran out the door...when I got there, they had 2 of the 77 piece tool kits on hold for me. Apparantly, they think that all tool kits are the same, which in this case they are not. He shrugged his shoulders and said sorry, that's all we have unless you want the computer tool set for fifty bucks...OMG!!









Sheesh!!

Made it home in time to baste and turn the turkey with 44 seconds to spare though











Oregon_Camper said:


> I am especially interested in the 9" torpedo _*evel*_.
> 
> Sound like some sort of Transformer.


Yeah! And a really scary one too!









Looks good Ghosty... I just wish I didn't have to go to a Radio Shack to get one!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

..but shipping charges of $7.00 on a $10 items seems a bit much...
[/quote]
But remember! They're on sale from $29.99, so you're still ahead right? or are they always $9.99?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

No they are usually 30.00 and go on sale like clockwork twice a year for 9.99 -- just wait to next year --

so here's the deal to get one at that price now --

Call the manager of the store and tell him what happened and ask him if he will let you still have it for 9.99...

He will of course say NO...

Then ask him for the District Managers phone number and there is a 50% chance he will back down and give it to you for that price...

if he still says no then call the District manager and tell him what happened and i will bet you that he give it to you at the 9.99 price....

But call soon ...

but tell him how disappointed you were about being such a loyal Radio Shack customer in the middle of cooking a full Turkey dinner and calling ahead of time with the stock number and everything, just to get to the store and almost succumbed to a "bait and switch" operation (50 dollar tool kit offer) ...

ALSO -- you can always order it online and have it shipped to the store for free!!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

The local Radio Shack did not have them here either. I checked on line and at that time they were sold out on line as well...I will check again though...sounds like a great deal. ...These are in stock...in several Radio Shacks around Jacksonville....now I just need time to get to the mall...


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Picked one up the other day, thanks for the info


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Add me to the list! Picked one up this weekend for the Outback. My Radio Shack had about 8 or 9 in stock. I'm considering picking one up to keep in the house. Makes it easier than running out to the garage when I need hammer or wrench, etc. Thanks for posting the great deal!


----------

